# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.0.5 Added BlackBerry Imei & Chinese Mobiles Pattern Lock Remove !!

## mohamed73

Whats new ?  Chinese Mobiles:   Pattern Lock Reset for Chinese Mobiles
Factory Reset to Default for Chinese Mobiles Many Supported and Many may not supported !!  BlackBerry:   Added Imei Repair for Blackberry  Here is the list  BlackBerry 8520 
BlackBerry 8520 Curve 
BlackBerry 8520 Gemini  
BlackBerry 8900 
BlackBerry 8900 Curve 
BlackBerry 8900 Javelin 
BlackBerry 9000 
BlackBerry 9000 Bold  
BlackBerry 9500 
BlackBerry 9500 Storm 
BlackBerry 9530 
BlackBerry 9530 Storm 
BlackBerry 9650 
BlackBerry 9650 Bold  
BlackBerry 9700 
BlackBerry 9780 
BlackBerry 9780 Bold  
BlackBerry 9810 
BlackBerry 9810 Torch 
BlackBerry 9850 
BlackBerry 9850 Torch 
BlackBerry 9860 
BlackBerry 9860 Torch 
BlackBerry 9900 
BlackBerry 9900 Bold  
BlackBerry Bold 9000  
BlackBerry Bold 9650  
BlackBerry Bold 9780  
BlackBerry Bold 9900  
BlackBerry Curve 8520 
BlackBerry Curve 8900 
BlackBerry Gemini 8520  
BlackBerry Onyx I 
BlackBerry Onyx II  
BlackBerry Storm  
BlackBerry Storm 9500 
BlackBerry Storm 9530 
BlackBerry Thunder  
BlackBerry Torch 9810 
BlackBerry Torch 9850 
BlackBerry Torch 9860  Click here to download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Many more Surprise are on the way !!

----------

